# Trouble with croissant



## patissiou (Sep 30, 2006)

I've been having trouble with a skin forming on the top of my blocks of croissant. Currently I fold in the butter, then freeze it until I need to roll them for stock.

When I pull them from the freezer I move them to the coolroom so that they can gradually come upto room temp. Just before I roll them out (if could be bothered) I let them sit outside for 10 min or so.

Now... lately I have been getting a kind of skin on the croissant, which effects the finished product. 

I don't know if it's freezer burn, or whether either the coolroom or outside has dried out the croissant... Any ideas?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Double wrap your dough and unwrap after thawing?
Could this help?
Best,
m:chef:


----------



## patissiou (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice...
Maybe I'll give it a try and see from there.

Can anyone else run through the process they do for making croissant?
I can get perfect lamination, that's not a problem. It's more the handling that's the issue.

Thanks guys!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

air would be your only enemy. Wrap with anything to keep it outside from drying.
If you're cutting the dough open to put in the butter, then the outside of that dough has already been exposed to the air. Might want to put a fold there before rest.


----------



## simbebe60 (Oct 15, 2006)

What kind of skin are you having on your croissants like a crust?? lol


----------



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, Croissant skin, little bit can imagine your problem.
there are several things you must take carefully. 1st of course it's the recipe of the dough, not to dry, when you mixing also please not to well mix, you can make it over mix when you rool it.
second, after every fold you keep rest in refri with palstic wrap or paper, because refri will steal water from dough.
then when you proffing, don't over proff (if your croissant using yeast) just 3/4 proff, is enough.
the baked, make sure in the right temperature.
hope that can help you.
also somtimes because of the compareisom between the dough and buttersheet, and the way you roll it, must passion and don't in hurry. that w/ break the elastisitas of gluten.
Ok!


----------



## patissiou (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys!

I've been playing around with different ideas, and I'm pretty sure it's coming down to the amound of time resting in the coolroom. Giving too much of a rest (couple of hours) hardens the butter, thus creating a skin and promoting cracking when rolled out (well from what I can see). Ive been giving approx 40-50 min and the result it much better!


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

So now I'm wondering: who rests in frig and who rests in freezer? 

Ive always put it in the frig.

eeyore


----------



## patissiou (Sep 30, 2006)

I go for the fridge too...:smiles:


----------

